#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-13
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<harispc> Hi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2567-1: NTP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2567-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2568-1: libx11, libxrender vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2568-1/>
<harispc> Γτ τωρα τελευταια δεν υπαρχει καθολου φασαρια εδω?????????
<Tassos> όποιος γνωρίζεις κάτι ας βοηθήσει αν μπορεί : http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=30991
<Tassos> ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)
<harispc> ok
<Tassos> όλα καλά harispc ; Χρόνια πολλά κιόλας χριστός ανέστη
<Tassos> υγεία και αγάπη εύχομαι σε όλους σας! :) Να είστε καλά
<harispc> συμφωνα με τις εικονες που εχεις αναρτησει, ο ρυθμ. ανανεωσ. ειναι 60hZ&75hZ που ειναι λογικος για αυτες τις οθονες
<harispc> με τι εχεις συνδεσει τις οθονες? (καλωδια)
<Tassos> harispc: συνγώμη τώρα το είδα εδώ.. ε.. τα λέω όλα νομίζω στο θέμα
<Tassos> με HDMI και VGA
<Tassos> για αυτή που εκφράζω την απορία - πρόβλημα είναι για αυτή με την σύνδεση HDMI
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-14
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2569-1: Apport vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2569-1/>
<jpapad> καλησπερα!!
<jpapad> θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια οποιος μπορει να με εξυπηρετησει
<jpapad> θελω να κανω export τα acpi tables μεσω ubuntu γνωριζει καποιος την διαδιακασια για να με βοηθησει;
<fanious> καλησπέραα
<fanious> δυστυχως δεν το γνωριζω για να σε βοηθησω
<jpapad> δοκιμασα εναν οδηγο που βρηκα στο διαδικτυο αλλα δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα δυστυχως
<fanious> εγω εχω μπλεξει με την dvb-t και ακομα παλευω να βγαλω ακρη
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-15
<Tassos> Καλημέρα φίλοι μου! :))
<Anoniem4l> kalhmera
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<kerato> geiassspaidjia
<Anoniem4l> lol
<Anoniem4l> salih-emin: pote skaei http/2?
<Anoniem4l> arxes 2016 h pio nwris?
<salih-emin> 16
<Anoniem4l> hmm
<Anoniem4l> pia einai h gnwmh sou panw sto thema?
<salih-emin> Καιρός ήταν
<Anoniem4l> true
<salih-emin> το http1 φτιάχτικε σε εποχές 1991
<Anoniem4l> teleuteo update htan to 1999
<salih-emin> ακριβώς
<Anoniem4l> http://www.techworm.net/2015/02/linux-used-build-us-navys-powerful-destroyer-yet.html
<harispc> Hi guys
<fanious> kalispera!!
<harispc> Γεια @fanious
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-16
<salih-emin> Καλημέρες
<Anoniem4l> kalhmeres salih-emin
<fanious> kalimeres
<Anoniem4l> guden morgen
<kerato> hi
<Anoniem4l> asxolite kaneis me PHP edw?
<fanious> egw oxi
<salih-emin> nope
<Anoniem4l> ena function den douleuei kai den kserw giati
<Anoniem4l> (built-in function)
<Anoniem4l> The SQLite extension is enabled by default as of PHP 5.0. Beginning with PHP 5.4, the SQLite extension is available only via PECL.
<Anoniem4l> malista.
<salih-emin> :)
<Anoniem4l> dhladh egw twra na paw pisw sto 5.3?
<Anoniem4l> giati PCEL den to kovo na niwthei to webmatrix
<Anoniem4l> PECL*
<salih-emin> 5.4 tha mineis
<Anoniem4l> paizei problhma ama meinw 5.5
<Anoniem4l> giati egw thelw sqlite
<Anoniem4l> kai den to kovo na mporo na valw extensions sto webmatrix
<salih-emin> sqlite ? ποιό σοβαρό λογισμικό χρησιμοποιεί sqlite ? (εκτός απο mobile εφαρμογές)
<Anoniem4l> egw to xrisimopio otan thelw na parousiasw ena website se ena amfitheatro epeidi einai terma portable kai den thelei treksimo me back-end MySQL ktl
<Anoniem4l> =D brb
<salih-emin> nooob
<Anoniem4l> lel gt noob?
<salih-emin> είσαι τελιώς μα τελείως noob
<Anoniem4l> why
<salih-emin> ακού ρε τι μου είπε
<salih-emin> ρε θα με τρελάνεις
<salih-emin> βάλε XAMP ρε αν θες portab;ility
<salih-emin> και το κουβαλάς σε USB
<Anoniem4l> apla den thelw na kanw install MySQL sto laptop tou kathigiti otan erthei h wra
<Anoniem4l> brb
<salih-emin> δεν κάνεις τίποτα εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> πφφφφ....
<salih-emin> παιδια....
<fanious> ama einai portable i efarmogh dn ginetai kati egkatastash...
<salih-emin> fanious,
<salih-emin> πες τα
<salih-emin> θα με τρελάνει ο Anoniem4l
<fanious> ta les esu.. egw se upostirizw :P
<Anoniem4l> back
<Anoniem4l> gia na doulepsei to MySQL den thelei MySQL?
<Anoniem4l> thelei.
<Anoniem4l> gia na doulepsei to sqlite thelei kati? oxi
<salih-emin> XAMP
<salih-emin> den tha to ksanapw
<salih-emin> ειναι portable
<salih-emin> έχει μεσα όλα όσα θες PHP, MySQL, Apache, PHPmyadmin ακόμα και UI με Control Panel για να ξεκινάς η να σταματάς Mysql και Apach
<Anoniem4l> nice
<salih-emin> αντε... ψάξε..
<Anoniem4l> re me berdepse to XMPP
<Anoniem4l> gg totes
<Anoniem4l> auto akribws ithela
<Anoniem4l> lol
<fanious> :)
<salih-emin> επιτέλους
<salih-emin> :)
<Anoniem4l> thx salih-emin :D
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2569-2: Apport vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2569-2/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-17
<harispc> Hi
<fanious> hii
<Anoniem4l> hello
<harispc> hello
<harispc> What's up?\
<Anoniem4l> gud
<Anoniem4l> u?
<chrisfromgreece> γειά σας !
<chrisfromgreece> Έχω ένα πρόβλημα μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος;
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<xeirwn> kalostone kalispera...
<pc_magas> Vre paidia exw mia aporia.
<pc_magas> Mporei na min einai peri ubuntu alla 8elw ta fwta sas
<xeirwn> gia pes thn , mipws kai kserei kapoios
<pc_magas> Gia na ginw ypotrofow me tin Ypotrofia tis Iapwnikis Kyvernisis prepei pera apo eksetaseis kai synenteuksi kai ola ta loipa xartia pou 8a dwsw na kanw kai mia protasi ereunas
<pc_magas> To 8ema einai oti kai alla atoma 8a kanoyn mia protasi ereunas kai oi 8eseis gia metaprtyxiako einai 4 edw ta 3 teleutaia xronia.
<pc_magas> Ara simainei arketa ipsilos antagwnismos
<pc_magas> Ti prepei na proseksw etsi wste na kanw mia kala antagwnisimi ereunitiki protasi?
<xeirwn> to 8ema einai gnwsto 'h agnwsto ?
<pc_magas> Oi ereunitikew protaseis tou antagwnismou einai poikilwn pediwn
<pc_magas> px. 8a antagwnistw enan poy mporei na 8elei na kanei ereuna panw stin psyxologia.
<xeirwn> mporeis na dialekseis apo kapoia lista twn projects mipws  ?....den sou edwsan kapoia lista gia na dialekseis ?
<pc_magas> Kai na exei toulaxiston 1 master se auto
<pc_magas> xeirwn, oxi.
<pc_magas> Akoma eimai se fasi ereunas.
<pc_magas> Alla to 8ema tyo exw epileksei.
<xeirwn> eee kai pws 8a kaneis protash?...etsi sta koutourou ?
<pc_magas> Tis protasi mou.
<xeirwn> nai
<pc_magas> Katanemimenes Vaseis dedomenwn aksiopoiontaw replication me tin xrisi Public Blockchain.
<pc_magas> To 8ema einai pws 8a kanw kati pou 8a metraei dynata.
<pc_magas> Etsi na mporwse na antagwnis8w epaksia.
<pc_magas> Vasika me apasxolei 2 pragmata h synenteuksi kai h ereuna.
<xeirwn> ok , an gnwrizeis idi to 8ema ths protashs sou, tote mporeis na to upostirikseis , kai na dwseis ston allon na katalabei oti to enoeis oti 8eleis na kaneis ereuna epanw se auto sobarh
<xeirwn> xmmmmmmm...arxise na fainetai ....ok akou
<xeirwn> gia na se boh8isw , 8a prepei na kseka8ariseis mesa sou prwta , oti allo pragma einai na 8eleis na kaneis ereuna  , kai allo pragma einai na kaneis antagwnismo....mhn ta mperdeueis auta ta duo
<xeirwn> an 8a rikseis to kentro barous ths prosoxhs sou sthn enoia antagwnismos, na eisai sugouros , oti den 8a thn pareis thn upotrofia, kai eidika stous iapones , pou fhmizonte , gia tis filosofikes tous arxes , kai domes
<xeirwn> gi auto epikentrosou sto 8ema ereunas , asxeta , me to posoi polloi eisaste.
<xeirwn> kai kati akoma , oso perissotero koitazeis ton antagwnismo, toso perissotero xaneis ton stoxo ths ereunas, kai anti8eta.
<xeirwn> katalabes ti enow  mipws ?
<pc_magas> Dld koitaw ti kanei o allos kai oxi tin ereuna?
<pc_magas> Autou ka8' autou.
<xeirwn> akribws to anti8eto...koitas ti kaneis esu , kai oxi ti kanei o allos.
<pc_magas> O skopos einai na epilegw san 1 apo tous 4
<xeirwn> 8a epilegeis an to axizeis....dwse tous loipon stoixeia  gia na bebaio8oun oti pragmati to axizeis
<xeirwn> boi8hse tous na mhn exoun dileimata mesa tous gia thn epilogh sou.....toso apla
<xeirwn> afhse tous na akoumpisoun to daxtulo epi twn ulwn......
<pc_magas> xeirwn, se apla ellinika?
<pc_magas> na akoumpisoun ta daktula toue sta karfia, mallon vivliko akougetai auto pou o 8wmas aggikse tiw pliges tou Jesus.
<xeirwn> akribws etsi...auto enow
<pc_magas> An paromoiasoume ta karfia me ton pono tis ereunas didadi na niwsoun oti ksodepsa xrono kai kopo gia na parw tin ypotrofia;
<pc_magas> giati to an 8a epilegw eksartate apo polla factors.
<pc_magas> A) Apo to poso swsta symplirwsa ta eggrafa
<xeirwn> opws gia paradeigma ?
<pc_magas> B) Apo tis Eksetaseis
<pc_magas> C) Apo tin Synenteuksi
<Black_Horseman> hey pc_magas
<Black_Horseman> ti kaneis man?
<xeirwn> h dikh mou empeiria einai oti to pio shmantiko einai h sunenteuksi
<pc_magas> KAi sto C 8a ginei synnenoisi metaksy Presveias kai Ypourgeio Paieias tis Iapwnias
<pc_magas> Black_Horseman, kala
<xeirwn> ean 8a upopsiastoun oti mporoun na ependusoun epanw sou, tote na eisai sugouros oti 8a se paproun me ta tsarouxia
<xeirwn> alla sugoura 8a se dokimasoun .
<pc_magas> sizitaw gia to pws 8a peisw tin Iapwniki presveia kai tin Iapwniki Kyvernisi na mou dwsei ypotrofia.
<pc_magas> xeirwn, to 8ema einai poia einain ta key points.
<pc_magas> Diladi den kserw tin zitane na poun "Shut up and take our money!!!"
<pc_magas> Diladi den kserw tin zitane gia na poun "Shut up and take our money!!!".
<pc_magas> *
<xeirwn> key points : eilikrinia/ oxi uperboles/tous les kseka8ara oti 8eleis na pareis thn upotrofia auth/ oti 8eleis na douklepseis sto project ereuna/.........kai oti sou aresei h iaponikh filosofia
<xeirwn> auta einai arketa
<pc_magas> filosofia h koultoura?
<pc_magas> Auto omws mporei na to exoun kai alloi 5.
<xeirwn> auto 8a to krineis esu...kai exartatai apo to ti eisai enhmeromenos kala ...sthn filosofia , 'h sthn koultoura
<xeirwn> ma sou eipa pio panw , xese tous upoloipous pente...esu pas na dwsei interview gia sena , kai oxi gia tous upoloipous pente nomizw
<xeirwn> ara gia esena 8a milhseis , esena 8a uperaspiseis , kai esena 8a probaleis....
<xeirwn> kapote eixa parei mia megalh douleia, kai sto interview  eixa apenanti mou tria atoma, kai me rwthsan: giati nomizeis oti eisai kaluteros apo tous upoloipous 20 pou perimenoun apeksw?
<pc_magas> KAi ti eipes.
<xeirwn> kai apanthsa : den kserw an eimai kaluteros apo tous allous, alla kserw oti eimai kalos apo monos mou, dioti eimai ergatikos, epimenwn, mou aresei na douleuw , kai panw apo ola oi gnwseis mou einai uperarketes gia to antikeimeno pou zhtate, kai eimai polu akribhs sthn douleia mou.......kai phra thn douleia
<xeirwn> h plaka einai oti meta mou apokalipsan oti oi alloi 20 eixan pio polla ptuxia apo emena
<xeirwn> tous epiase o tropos telika
<xeirwn> kai den to metanoiosan  ....
<pc_magas> Diladi na tous dwso tis pro8eseis mou oma kai anoikta;
<pc_magas> Kai se apla Ellinika (h kai Agglika) na tous pw Aksizw thn ypotrofia gia tous x/y logous swsta;
<xeirwn> oi epiloges ginonte me duo gnwmones panta 1. thn logikh , kai 2. to sunais8hma.........an mporeis na tous dwseis eilikrinh trofh kai sta duo, tote exeis parei thn upotrofia
<xeirwn> akribws
<xeirwn> oma kai anoikta , kai xwris polu blabla
<xeirwn> agapane ta starata logia , kai ta mestomena suni8ws
<xeirwn> aparaitith proupo8esh einai na eisai prwta apola eilikrinhs esu me to eauto sou.....dld  mhn probaleis kati pou den eisai
<xeirwn> pisteuw omws oti 8a se rwthsoun kai autoi thn sugkekrimenh erwthsi dld ....giati nomizete kurie pc_magas  oti prepei na parete thn sugkekrimenh upotrofia ????????
<xeirwn> elpizw na sou edwsa mia idea.........
<pc_magas> xeirwn, kali idea gia to pws prepei na to xeiristw
<pc_magas> Alla to 8ema einai otw otan milaw exw dynati fwni.
<pc_magas> Etsi mallon 8a aggiksw to synais8ima tou neuriasmou.
<xeirwn> na thn kanw thn erwthsi ?
<xeirwn> perimenw........
<pc_magas> Ristin
<pc_magas> Rixtin*
<xeirwn> exeis dunath fwnh?...'h fwnazeis dunata ?
<xeirwn> mhn biasteis na apanthseis..........
<pc_magas> xeirwn, sini8ws milaw dynata kai vgainei ek tou fysikou mou dynata h fwni.
<pc_magas> Dimadi ama milisw kanonika asynais8ita mylaw dynata.
<pc_magas> milaw*
<xeirwn> xmmmmm...dld otan milas dunata , tote exeis thn eu8unh ths katastashs esu, enw otan bgainei h fwnh sou asunais8ita dunata, tote thn eu8unh thn exei h fwnh....gia ksanaskespou ta ola auta , kai eimai sugouros oti 8a breis thn apanthsi monos sou
<xeirwn> 8a se boh8ouse isws perissotero , an ksemperdeues mesa sou thn enoia ths dunamhs , me thn enoia ths euligisias....lew twra egw :-P
<xeirwn> autaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :-)
<pc_magas> xeirwn, e;
<pc_magas> Me mperdepses perissotero.
<xeirwn> giati vre se mperdepsa?
<xeirwn> se mperdepsa 'h mperdeutikes ????????
<pc_magas> Mperdeutika
<xeirwn> ok , eisai se kalo dromo ;)
<pc_magas> anoia dynamis enoia eylygisias?
<xeirwn> pes to mperdema twra...
<pc_magas> Dyladi eulygistos einai kapoios pou sini8ws einai leptos dld ena kyparisi logo tou leptou kormou einai euligisto.
<xeirwn> nai suni8ws megalonoume se ena susthma , pou mas galouxoun sthn enoia ths dunamhs, tou adunatou, kai kata sunepeia tou antagwnismou.
<pc_magas> Dynatos einai kapoios pou mporei na yperaspistie kakei.
<pc_magas> Alyfgistos akamptos san ena toixos apo aspida h san enas vgaxos
<xeirwn> mono pou o braxos spaei, enw to kuparissi sunexizei na steketai or8io ;)
<pc_magas> Dynatos den einai autos pou katasparazei ton allon kat' eme alla autos pou mporei oti kai na ginei na menei aklwnitos.
<xeirwn> dialegeis kai perneis...kai gia na sou kanw pio realistiko, anti kuparissi bale kalami, kai anti braxo bale belanidia
<pc_magas> Mallon prepei na eisai san plastelini kai na allazeis tin morfi analoga me tis syn8ikes kai na min exeis enan static core.
<pc_magas> Alla auto to montelo mporei na se kanei ani8iko.
<pc_magas> Diladi den yparxei ena solid paradeigma.
<xeirwn> to kalami se 8uelles antexei lugizei men, alla meta thn 8uella 8a steketai pali or8io....gia thn belanidia meta thn 8uella , oute gia kausoksila den exei minei
<pc_magas> Giati h koinwnia allazei san plastelini enw h h8iki prepei na einai sta8eri ws ena va8mo
<xeirwn> to kalami einai solid...einai sthn idia 8esh , kai sunexizei
<xeirwn> h belanidia einai pou allakse upostash , kai 8esh
<xeirwn> re su pc_magas , kalh h filosofia , alla sto dipla pc kanw recovery, kai me xreiazetai....
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ok
<xeirwn> gia pote einai h sunenteuksi ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, akoma de ekana ta xartia eimai se fasi 3 etwn proetoimasias
<xeirwn> ouuuuu...exeis kairo
<pc_magas> Na mazepsw lefta kai na dw ti xreiazetai
<pc_magas> px. Toefl klp klp
<pc_magas> Na ma8w kai kapoia Iapwnika.
<xeirwn> einai eukolh glwssa lene
<pc_magas> se 3 xronia lowe
<pc_magas> lower
<pc_magas> syn oti to paketo tis ypotrofias perilamvanei kai 6 mines ekman8isi tis glwssas
<xeirwn> makari na thn pareis
<xeirwn> sou to euxomai
<xeirwn> ftou re gmtoooo....uparxei kanena recovery tool gia karta SHDC giomath me fotos ?
<xeirwn> SDHC*
<pc_magas> Dunno
<pc_magas> Cu
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-18
<yakamoto> geia sas paidia
<Anoniem4l> hell
<Anoniem4l> hello*
<yakamoto> mporei kapios na me boithisei na peraso tous ellinikous xaraktires sto kinito mou?
<Anoniem4l> sorry file den asxoloume me kinita
<salih-emin> καλησπέρα
<kerato> hi
<harispc> Hi
<vagelis> πρόβλημα με το λεξικό ελληνικών στο libre
#ubuntu-gr 2015-04-19
<PaNoSBuG> γεια σας!
<PaNoSBuG> μπορω να σας ζαλισω λιγο?
<kerato> koimountai oloi
<PaNoSBuG> να ζαλισω εσενα?
<kerato> pes
<PaNoSBuG> λοιπον..... αρχιζω
<PaNoSBuG> εχω το lenovo ideapad 10 s  με  1g μνηνη και 160 σκληρο
<PaNoSBuG> φοραει γνησια win 7 starter (δεν ξερω γιατι)
<PaNoSBuG> με αποτελεσμα να σερνεται
<PaNoSBuG> θελω
<PaNoSBuG> να βαλω ubuntu ή xubuntu
<PaNoSBuG> τα πρωτα δεν μπαινουν λογο χαμηλης αναλυσης..... νομιζω????????
<PaNoSBuG> τα δευτερα δεν εχουν αρκετα apps για να μπορω να δουλευω σαν σερφ και σαν γραφειο
<PaNoSBuG> μηπως υπαρχουν ubuntu για netbook
<PaNoSBuG> οπως το δικο μου δλδ χαμηλη αναλυση που να μπορει να υποστιρηξη και εφαρμογες windows???
<PaNoSBuG> δλδ να εχει μεσα το wine αν δεν κανω λαθος
<PaNoSBuG> πχ να μπορω να βαλω τα εξης: skype, oovoo, μtorrent κτλ (το serviio το βρηκα και ειναι καθαρο linux)
<PaNoSBuG> διοτι θελω να το κανω και σαν server για τηλεοραση - κατεβαστηρι :)
<PaNoSBuG> ααααυταααα!
<kerato> de nomizw oti den mpainoun logw xamilis analyshs
<kerato> dokimase me ena live cd/usb
<kerato> epishs to xubuntu mporei na treksei oles tis efarmoges apo ta ubuntu repositories
<kerato> ta idia apo8ethria exoun
<PaNoSBuG> κοιτα δεν μπορω να κατεβασω απο πουθενα εκδοση netbook ubuntu
<PaNoSBuG> μονο desktop βρηκα
<PaNoSBuG> ακομα και στο επισημο site
<PaNoSBuG> και αν δεις spec το γραφει καθαρα μισο....
<PaNoSBuG> http://prntscr.com/6vjdtc
<kerato> wraia vale to xubuntu pou kollas
<PaNoSBuG> εγω θελω αυτο http://prntscr.com/6vjdyn  αλλα δεν υπαρχει πουθενα στον κοσμο ή απλα δεν το βρισκω!
<PaNoSBuG> δλδ μου λες οτι τα xubuntu εχουν τα drivers τις ιδιες εφαρμογες για το λαπτοπακι μου?
<kerato> nai
<kerato> den yparxei pia netbook edition, afou to leei
<kerato> an eissai ligaki eksoikeiwmenos kane ena minimum install kai vale xfce h' mate me to tasksel
<kerato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<PaNoSBuG> δεν ειμαι με linux ....
<kerato> edw pou ta leme pantws re filarangki oti kai na valeis
<kerato> me 1 Gb ram mono
<kerato> otan pas na anoikseis kamia selida me flash h kana facebook
<kerato> 8a sernetai
<kerato> den yparxei swthria
<PaNoSBuG> :) το ξερωω! ψαχνω για 2g ram για το lenovo αλλα ειναι πανακριβες!
<PaNoSBuG> βρηκα πριν καιρο μια 15 ευρω αλλα την πειρε αλλος για 20 !@#$%^!!!
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-18
<Tassos> με την ενολή "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<Tassos> πως καταλαβαίνω ποια δίκτυα θέλουν κωδικό για να συνδεθεί κάποιος ;
<Tassos> Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει :
<Tassos> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=31974 Ευχαριστώ :)
<robopal> hi.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-19
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες.
<pc_magas> Βλέπω πως να κάνω μια εφαρμογή σε ionic και να την κάνω να τρέχει στο ubuntu phone!!!
<pc_magas> Και απλα υποστιριζεται out of the box. Έτσι απλά όσοι κανεσε εφαρμογές σε ionic απλά προσθέστε και την πλατφόρμα Ubuntu.
<robopal> καλημέρα
<pc_magas> robopal, Τώρα ξύπνησες?
<robopal> όχι
<pc_magas> Τι λες Καλημέρα?
<pc_magas> Τότε?
<pc_magas> Μάλλον κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.
<robopal> το έκανα εξεπήτηδες
<robopal> ;ρ
<pc_magas> Άσχετο έχει κάνεις κάνει εφαρμογές για το Ubuntu phone?
<robopal> exeis ubuntu phone?
<pc_magas> robopal, όχι αλλα έχω το SDK και θέλω να δοκιμάσω κάτι με το ionic framework
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-20
<oz37> hi
<pc_magas> Παίδες έχω θέμα με τα αποθετήρια για το αποθετήριο http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/source/Sources λαμβάνω Hash Sum mismatch οταν εκτελώ sudo apt-get update από ένα εικονικό μηχάνημα.
<kerato> syni8ismeno fainomeno
<kerato> allakse ston kentriko meirror mexri na strwsei
<pc_magas> kerato, pws to allazeis se server?
<pc_magas> Oxi Gui perivallon alla se terminal.
<kerato> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<pc_magas> kai?
<kerato> ela re pc_magas  les kai eisai prwtarhs
<pc_magas> ti mirror vazw
<pc_magas> Den kserw tous mirrors
<kerato> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<yaaic1> how about recovering an overwriyyen partition and lvmheader
<robopal> good luck yaaic1
<yaaic1> robopal never been done?
<robopal> overwritten with actual data?
<yaaic1> the installer never confirmes which diak
<yaaic1> disk
<yaaic1> si yes the beginning of the hd was written too
<yaaic1> no are you sures
<yaaic1> no note of which drive it usea
<yaaic1> erase disk was clicked expecting to pick which disk
<robopal> have you found a guide on repairing lvms?
<yaaic1> well Im thinking some recovery tool but usually they lookbfor known file patterns
<yaaic1> linux lvm is obscure
<yaaic1> is it journaled?
<yaaic1> If there were a joirnal the inides can give clues right?
<yaaic1> but with lvm there is no journal is therw
<yaaic1> every kernel has its own way of doing lvm
<yaaic1> it is a loose standard
<yaaic1> I take it it is never been done?
<yaaic1> To use an MRI with an exact replica HD possibly
<robopal> once and only once a very long time ago I had a LVM on my computer, dont remember much
<robopal> but I do remember I didnt keep it for long
<yaaic1> why not?
<robopal> because of issues like that I was worried
<robopal> also, I think I just bought a bigger disk :D
<yaaic1> I was planning on reworking lvm.
<yaaic1> Sovthe header with the key can be placed on an sdcard
<junk-cola> kerato: lol
<junk-cola> oh lathos, nomiza trollares
<yaaic1> if the header is backed up it is safe but defeats the purpose of using a lock
<robopal> keep searching the internet, someone must have try a rescue for sure
<yaaic1> The way lvm has been implumented is sloppy.
<yaaic1> If the key were seperate from the data then it works like a door key.
<yaaic1> pull it out and take it with you
<yaaic1> robopal I dont have any access to download large isos for tools like testdisk
<yaaic1> robopal I need to use lvm for the computers I want to walk away fromviy at some point
<yaaic1> I want to come back and be surebit wasnt tampered with
<yaaic1> uti
<Tassos> για να κατεβασω το debian... πάω εδώ : https://www.debian.org/CD/
<Tassos> έπειτα εδώ : https://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/ και επειδή θέλω για 64 bit σύστημα πατάω "amd64" ;
<Tassos> και τώρα εδώ : http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/8.4.0/amd64/bt-cd/ ποιο διαλέγω από όλα ;
<Tassos> βλέπω "debian-8.4.0-amd64-CD-1.iso.torrent" CD-1 , CD-2 , CD-3 ...
<Tassos> ποι διαλέγω ;
<kerato> netinstall pare tasso
<kerato> an exeis internet
<kerato> alliws...to 1 ypo8etw
<kerato> https://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/
<ee2455> Ναι. CD-1 ή netinstall
<Tassos> και τα CD-2 , 3 , 4 κ.τλπ.. τι παίζει με αυτά ρε παιδιά ;
<Tassos> :P
<ee2455> Αν δεν έχεις σύνδεση στο Internet και θες packages που δεν υπάρχουν στο CD-1...
<robopal> gia na pareis kai ola ta sources
<robopal> netinstall kane opws sou lene
<Tassos> συγνώμη αλλά δε πολύ κατάλαβα.. :/
<Tassos> αν δεν έχει κατεβάσει τα πάντα ; ο.0
<robopal> de xwrane ola ta packages se ena cd
<Tassos> και με το "netinstall" τι παίζει;
<robopal> katevazei kai kaneis install oti epilegeis mono
<kerato> to netinstall katevazei ena base system
<Tassos> robopal: οπότε χρειάζονται όλα τα CD να τα κατεβάσω ;
<kerato> kai ola ta ypoloipa apo to internet
<ee2455> Tassos: Εχεις Internet στον υπολογιστή που θα εγκαταστήσεις το Debian;
<Tassos> ναι θα έχω..
<ee2455> ΟΚ, κατέβασε το netinstall τότε.
<Tassos> δηλαδή μου λέτε να κατεβάσω το :  debian-8.4.0-amd64-netinst.iso.torrent
<Tassos> ?
<kerato> nai re taso mi rwtas 10 fores to idio
<kerato> san ton giagko drako
<robopal> yes
<robopal> lol
<kerato> to netinstall telika? mila kseka8ara virna
<Tassos> χαχα
<Tassos> απλώς με μπέρδεψε λίγο το Debian... σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ πάντως
<Tassos> και δηλαδή τι παίζει τόοοσο μεγάλο είναι το Debian ?
<Tassos> ( πρώτη φορά λέω να το δοκιμάσω )
<kerato> olo to software tou debian einai arketa dvd
<Tassos> τι λέει ρε φίλε... δηλαδή πάνω από 10GB λειτουργικό ;
<Tassos> 0.0 :|
<kerato> den to exeis ksanaxrhsimopoihsei?
<Tassos> οχι φιλε μου και κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει σωστά μου φαίνεται.. ( δε το έψαξα κιόλας παραπάνω )
<Tassos> τι διαφορετικό παίζει με αυτό ;
<kerato> mhn ksexaseis meta to installation na vgaleis to cd rom apo ta sources.list
<kerato> e to debian einai pio synthrhtiko genika, kai merika pragmata den ta exei aftomatopoihmena
<Tassos> εγω απλως μου την βάρεσε να το δοκιμασω
<kerato> 8a prepei px na setareis to sudo giati by default o user pou 8a ftiakseis den einai stous sudoers
<kerato> tetoia prgmatakia
<robopal> sou dinoun tin epilogi
<robopal> 100 diaforetikoi ftp clients
<robopal> paradeigmatos xarin ;p
<junk-cola> kerato: mhpos hsoun enas user sto #Chelsea sto GrNet
<robopal> where you, or where you not a former chelsea agent mr kerato?
<ee2455> kerato: Αν αφήσεις κενό το password του root κατά τη διάρκεια του installation, δε χρειάζεται να πειράξεις το sudoers, όλα είναι ΟΚ.
<robopal> interogation mode: ON
<Tassos> robopal: α! δηλαδή τα CD1,2... δεν ήταν συνέχεια δηλαδή το ένα από το άλλο ;  ( για αυτό μπερδεύομαι λιγάκι )
<Tassos> αξίζει κανείς να παίξει με το Debian , τι λέτε εσείς παιδιά ;
<robopal> no
<ee2455> Γιατί “no” ρε robopal;
<robopal> na valei ubuntu
<junk-cola> NA VALEI BOODOO RE
<junk-cola> STO ##VOODOO EISAI xD
<kerato> oxi junk-cola
<robopal> ee2455, gia mena to idio einai, alla an einai na kathete na to skalizei sunexeia na spaei configs kai installs trexa gureue, egw thelw 1 fora install, 1 fora config kai na paizei to mixanima, kai na mou kanei automata security updates
<ee2455> Tassos: Ενημερωτικά, το Debian εγκαθιστά GNOME 3 by default. Αν δεν είσαι εξοικειωμένος με αυτό (ή απλά δε σ' αρέσει επειδή είναι μια μαλακία και μισή) διάλεξε άλλο desktop environment (σου δίνει επιλογή κατά το installation).
<kerato> ypervoles ok einai
<Tassos> φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που μου δίνετε..
<Tassos> τo γραφικό περιβάλλον προσωπικά δε με ενδιαφέρει και ιδιαίτερα.. μου αρέσει να ψάχνομαι και από τερματικό..
<ee2455> robopal: Μα δεν κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό το Debian... Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να παλέψεις λίγο με drivers κλπ αλλά that's it.
<Tassos> + το ότι προσωπικά το παλιό gnome που είχαμε και στο ubuntu μου άρεσε.. απλό και λυτό
<Tassos> τέλος πάντων το θέμα μου κυρίως είναι.. τι ακριβώς παίζει με αυτό το debian ?
<Tassos> δεν είναι μια ακόμη διανομή ;
<Tassos> είναι τόσο βαριά ;
<ee2455> Tassos: Βαρύ το Debian; Καθόλου.
<Tassos> ( θα τα ψάξω και εγώ απλώς αν θέλετε να μου πείτε και εσείς την εμπειρία σας και να το κουβεντιάσουμε - )
<Tassos> ee2455: γιατί τότε τόσος σαματας με το κατέβασμα;
<ee2455> Εσύ τον έκανες τον σαματά :-)
<ee2455> Το κατέβασμα είναι απλό: Κατεβάζεις το netinstall, εγκαθιστάς, τελείωσες :-)
<robopal> Tassos, pas sxoleio akoma?
<Tassos> χαχα δε το έκανα σαματα απλώς κάπως μπερδεύτικα και από τις απαντήσεις σας :P
<Tassos> τι έπαιζει με τα CDs :P
<Tassos> robopal: όχι φιλε δε πάω σχολείο
<Tassos> και γενικά και από την ίδια την σελίδα... εγώ κατάλαβα πως απλός ενδιαφερόταν για τα άτομα που δεν έχουν internet και
<ee2455> Το Debian δίνει έμφαση στο stability (γι' αυτό και τα πακέτα στα repositories είναι σχετικά παλιά) και στα “free software principles” (γι' αυτό αν θες propriatory λογισμικό (πχ κλειστούς drivers) θα πρέπει να ορίσεις επιπλέον repositories).
<ee2455> *proprietary
<Tassos> ee2455: Μάαλιστα... μου φαίνεται ακόμη πιο ωραίο...
<Tassos> μάλιστα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ μάγκες... θα μπω και αργότερα να τα πούμε.. προς το παρών πρέπει να βγω...
<koleygr> Καλησπερα
<koleygr> Παιδια, θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση... Ο φιλος ο a40ntistos εχει βαλει 16.04 στον υπολογιστη του
<koleygr> πρεπει να κανει κατι τωρα που βγαινει επισημα η εκδοση?
<kerato> no
<kerato> tipota
<koleygr> οκ
<koleygr> ευχαριστω πολυ
<kerato> mono ta updates tou kanonika
<koleygr> τελεια
<koleygr> δεν θα του κατεβαζει πχ απο τα καινουρια τεστιγκ λογω αποθετηριων ε?
<kerato> oxi
<koleygr> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ kerato
<kerato> tipota
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-21
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα μάγκες! :)
<Tassos> Όλοι το ίδιο περιμένουμε σήμερα; ( την νέα έκδοση του Ubuntu ) :P
<kerato> nnnoxi
<a40ntistos> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<glavkos> hallo
<Tassos> Μάγκες πως σας φαίνεται ; ( αν και οι περισσότεροι που θα θέλατε να το δοκιμάσετε.. θα το έχετε δοκιμάσει ήδη μάλλον )
<Tassos> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Tassos> επίσης οι απαιτήσεις του Desktop... μου φαίνονται αρκετές..
<Tassos> και 25 GB! και 2 GHz dual core επεξεργαστή.. :/
<Tassos> εσείς τι λέτε ;
<Tassos> οι απαιτήσεις για τον server γιατι δεν αναφέρονται ;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-22
<Tassos> Μάγκες.. έκανε εγκατάσταση ubuntu server 16.04
<Tassos> και προσπαθώ να κάνω σύνδεση ssh , αλλά δε με βάζει..
<Tassos> έκανα εγκατάσταση και κατά την εγκατάσταση του συστήματος τον OpenSSh αλλά και έπειτα
<Tassos> με sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Tassos> αλλά πάω να κάνω σύνδεση.. και δεν κάνει τίποτα.. :/
<Tassos> θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση ;
<Tassos> πρέπει κάποιος να το ενεργοποιήσει κιόλας ;
<junk-cola> αφου δεν το χεις, τι βασανιζεσαι
<Tassos> junk-cola: :P χαχα γιατι το λες
<Tassos> ;
<junk-cola> γιατι αραγε
<Tassos> δηλαδη η ερώτηση μου σου φάνηκε τόσο...
<junk-cola> ολες οι ερωτησεις σου
<salih-emin> Tassos, κάνε ping στην IP του server, βλέπεις τίποτα ?
<dorei> pali xalasmeno ein to mirror? :S
<dorei> Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gccgo-4.9/gcc-4.9-base_4.9.3-0ubuntu4_i386.deb 403  Forbidden
<dorei> tosa ekatomyria konomaei h canonical :S
<kerato> hsyxase re grafike type
 * dorei pygorapizei kerato 
<kerato> !! kati mou 8ymizei afto to pygorapizei
<lubotu3`> kerato: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dorei> xaxaxaxaxa
<xeirwn-dedeb> re paidia, einai kaneas edw mesa diaxeirisths sto forum ?
<simosx> Μόλις ξεκίνησε το Ubuntu On Air για το Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, http://www.ubuntuonair.com/ και #ubuntu-on-air
<simosx> xeirwn-dedeb, όχι. τι αντιμετωπίζεις;
<xeirwn-dedeb> tpt to spoudaio, apla grafw se ena nhma gia fotografia, alla brisketai se la8os kathgoria , kai egrapsa kapoios na to dior8wsei, alla den blepw allages :)
<simosx> μάλλον θα το δούνε και θα το φτιάξουν. Μπορείς να γράψεις σε εκείνο το νήμα για μεταφορά.
<xeirwn-dedeb> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1708
<simosx> Για φωτογραφία, δες και τα άρθρα στο https://pixls.us/ (Articles)
<xeirwn-dedeb> opa ?...ti einai auto ? :)
<xeirwn-dedeb> xmmm endiaferon...thx simosx  :)
<dorei> nomizw antipa8w tous ubuntu users perissotero ki aptous openbsd users
<dorei> alla dystyxws to unity ein oti kalytero exei yparksei ston xwro tou opensource
<xeirwn-dedeb> simosx,  asxoleisai ki esu me fotografia ?
<simosx> βγάζω μερικές ;-)
<xeirwn-dedeb> kai giati den bazeis apo tis merikes pou bgazeis, sto forum na doume ki emeis ?? :)
<simosx> Μπορείς να πειραματιστείς με πακέτα από το PPA https://launchpad.net/~dhor/+archive/ubuntu/myway Αν ξεκινάς τώρα, τότε με 16.04 LTS θα έχεις τα πιο πρόσφατα darktable, κτλ. Για ειδικό λογισμικό, στο dhor.
<xeirwn-dedeb> exw thn 14.04 LTS...alla den exei ta pio prosfata  apps
<xeirwn-dedeb> thn apo8ikeusa...8elei skalisma  argotera
<g4b1t> καλησπέρα σε όλους. Αν αναβαθμίσω σε 16.04 από 14.04 θα μου αλλάξει έκδοση πυρήνα; Κι αν γίνει αυτό τι συνέπειες έχει;
<junk-cola> proteino na mhn anavathmiseis
<junk-cola> kai na perimeneis gia 16.04.1
<g4b1t> junk-cola, συμφωνώ αλλά με τον kernel τι γίνεται;
<robopal> giati na min allakseis pirina?
<junk-cola> g4b1t: anavathmizetai k aytos
<junk-cola> opws ola ta paketa
<g4b1t> περνάει την έκδοση 4.4, αν κάποιος έχει την 4.6 θα μπορεί να ξανα αναβαθμίσει σε 4.6 ή θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα; αυτή είναι ουσιαστικά η ερώτησή μου.
<junk-cola> poia 4.6
<g4b1t> junk-cola, 4.6 έκδοση kernel
<junk-cola> autin den einai stable
<junk-cola> den ksero apo pou tin pires
<junk-cola> alla profanos dn einai supported
<junk-cola> twra se periptosi upgrade de ksero ti paizei, epeidi einai neoteri apo auti pou kanei upgrade dld 4.4 logika den tin peirazei
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-23
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<talos-mintgr> Καλημέρα
<robopal> exei ola ta sos autos
<kerato> ela robo kalhmera
<robopal> hi
<robopal> 38 xronia zwhs mou emeinan kerato
<kerato> pws eftases safto to noumero robo
<robopal> esena? www.deathclock.cc
<kerato> 36
<kerato> its ok
<robopal> entaksei tha dw 2 akoma protathlimata na pairnei o olumpiakos parapanw apo esena
<kerato> loool
<robopal> kamia tainia, komodia me drasi?
<Tassos> γιατί το ποντίκι μου μερικές φορές όταν πατάω κανονικά ένα απλό κλικ.. κάνει δύο ;
<Tassos> έχει συμβεί σε κανένα σας ;
<Tassos> σχεδόν ξαφνικά άρχισε να συμβαίνει αυτό
<ee2455> Προβληματικό hardware;
<talos-mintgr> δοκιμασε με το xev να δεις τι συμβαινει
<Tassos> με το xev ? τι είναι αυτό ;
<ee2455> Tassos: Command line εργαλείο.
<talos-mintgr> Χ11 event viewer
<kerato> anoigei ena para8yro
<kerato> kane klik mesa sayto kai des ti grafei tp terminal
<ee2455> Δίνεις xev σε ένα terminal, σου ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο και ό,τι event επιστρέφει ο X server γι' αυτό το παράθυρο (πχ keystrokes, mouse & window movements etc) στα δείχνει στο terminal.
<Tassos_> * συγνώμη.. είχα μια αποσύδεση και επέστρεψα )
<Tassos_> πάντως μου  φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο παιδιά.. αλλά είμαι και δυσαρεστημένος - στεναχωρημένος διότι
<Tassos_> 1) άρχισε να εμφανίζεται σε εντελώς άκυρη χρονική στιγμή.. ( δηλαδή δε το έκανα κάτι.. ) και ώρες ώρες καταντάει σπαστικό..
<Tassos_> 2) το ποντίκι είναι και Raizer..
<ee2455> Tassos_: Δοκίμασε το xev σε terminal.
<ee2455> ή δοκίμασε άλλο mouse.
<ee2455> Α καλά...
<kerato> rip tasos
<Tassos_> ωραία τρέχει το "xev".. τώρα;
<Tassos_> kerato: έλα ρε φίλε μη μου λες τέτοια τώρα... λες ;
<ee2455> Πρέπει να σου έχει βγάλει ένα παράθυρο. Δοκίμασε να κάνεις κλικ εκεί μέσα και δες στο terminal τί events εμφανίζονται.
<Tassos_> ωραία εμφανίζει διάφορα.. δε σταματάει κάποια στιγμή ;
<kerato> kane paste afto pou emfanizei otan kaneis klik
<kerato> oxi de stamataei, event viewer einai
<ee2455> Tassos_: Μήπως απλά να δοκίμαζες ένα άλλο mouse;
<Tassos_> ωρίστε : http://pastebin.com/PyVgGLGp
<Tassos_> και όσο για το ποντίκι.. οκ θα δοκιμάσω και άλλο.. αλλα ο ένας φόβος μου και ο μεγαλύτερος ίσος.. να μην χάλασε το ποντίκι.. :/ :P
<Tassos_> αλλά ίσος είναι και από το λειτουργικό.. έχετε δίκιο...
<koleygr> Να τρολαρω λιγο... το εχω παρατηρησει ελαχιστες φορες στο δικο μου... κι εχω καταληξει πως ειναι απο τις πρωτες ενδειξεις του παρκινσον
<koleygr> λολ
<ee2455> koleygr: Χεχε!
<koleygr> χωρις πλακα τωρα το εχω παθη ανοιγοντας νεα καρτελα στο firefox και μου ανοιγει δυο
<koleygr> αλλα ειναι τοσο σπανιο που δε δινω σημασια
<dorei> ti na to kaneis to pontiki?
<dorei> windows h macos exeis gia na sou xreiazetai? :O
<kerato> makari na xame lefta gia macos
<dorei> giati re sy? to mac mini ein fthno
<kerato> ena xiliariko de to les kai fthno
<talos-mintgr> Τι να το κάνεις το MacOS?
<kerato> na poulaw mourh sta starbucks
<talos-mintgr> Γιατί να πάρεις ενα mac και όχι 2 φτνηνα PC? Το ενα μόνο του θα το έχεις πολύ ποιο πολύ καιρό και θα σου μέινει και το άλλο
<talos-mintgr> Κόλησε πανω ενα μήλο
<dorei> to mac to pairneis gia to macos
<dorei> gia na mhn talaiporise me lyseis typou hackintosh
<talos-mintgr> Δεν ειναι μια ατυτολογία αυτο?
<kerato> ennoei to hardware kai to software antistoixa
<talos-mintgr> Τι κερδίζεις ακριβώς που να δικαιολογέι είτε το υπερβολογικό χαρατσι ένως mac ειτε την ταλαιπωρία να εχεις ενα hackintosh ?
<talos-mintgr> Αγορασε κάτι καλό και βάλε μια καλή διανομή.
<talos-mintgr> Τι παραπάνω εχει ενα mac περαν του περιοριστικού gui? (εχει μόνο ένα!!!!!!)
<kerato> ena alla kalo
<kerato> to linux exei 20 kai einai ola gtp
<talos-mintgr> Εχω δει rails δει rails devs να εχουν mac και να γραφουν σε VI
<talos-mintgr> Συγκεκριμένα να καταλάβω. Τι κάνει ενα mac που δεν κάνει ενα linux (περαν του να πουλάς μουρη στα starbucks)
<talos-mintgr> Τι καινοτομία εχει το GUi του ή τι κάνει παραπάνω απο ενα mate ή ena Kde ?
<kerato> ama to dokimaseis 8a katalaveis
<dorei> talos-mintgr: den xreiazetai na proslaveis sysadmin gia na kaneis thn douleia sou ;-)
<dorei> to kde ein kakasxhmo
<dorei> mia mple moutzoura
<talos-mintgr> Εχω καθήσει (ομολογω λίγω, αν και παλία ημουν φανατικός system 7) και μάλλον με μπρερδευε παρα με βοηθούσε
<talos-mintgr> Και δεν βρήκα κατι το εξαιρετικό
<talos-mintgr> Δεν ειμαι φίλος του KDE αλλά το βρισκω πολύ ποιο εύχρηστο και εχω καθησει πάνω κάτω το ίδιο χρόνο και στα δύο περιβάλλοντα
<dorei> 8ewrw to ubuntu megalh a8liothta, alla to unity ein makran oti pio omorfo paizei ston xwro tou linux <3
#ubuntu-gr 2016-04-24
<iSlayWyverns> λίγο παρατημένο το κανάλι... :D
<kerato> twra perimenoume ena poulman me giapwnezous
<iSlayWyverns> aha
<iSlayWyverns> http://tinyurl.com/h4b2mve
<iSlayWyverns> auto de douleuei sto 16.04 ...
<iSlayWyverns> yparxei kapoia allh lysh?
<kerato> giati na mi doulevei
<kerato> nai yparxei lysh, svhse ta windows
<iSlayWyverns> kerato... bro :D
<iSlayWyverns> As mhn eimaste dogmatikoi ^_^
<iSlayWyverns> ap oti eida sto arxeio den yparxei pia to UTC
<iSlayWyverns> me Flag yes/no
<iSlayWyverns> to 14.04 xrhsimopoiouse upstart
<iSlayWyverns> twra to 16.04 systemd... ara mallon apo kei paizei kati
<kerato> upstart lol ok
<kerato> e des st osystemtcl h pws diaolo ta lene twra
 * kerato misei to systemd
<iSlayWyverns> to miseis epeidh eixes synh8hsei sto prohgoumeno? xD
<robopal> stin pura stin pira me tis alles tis tsoules tis ghs na kaei to systemd *trialalo*
<robopal> xtypa, xtypa san antrassssss
<robopal> psifizo KATMANnnnnn
<robopal> https://youtu.be/uka9JIicEyA
<iSlayWyverns> ela fixed
<iSlayWyverns> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Time#RTC_clock
<iSlayWyverns> aplws vgazei ena warning...
<robopal> warninining?
<kerato> robopal  esy exeis pou8ena ubuntu?
<kerato> egw exw se ena paliorimadi
<kerato> 10.04 nomizw
<robopal> ναι έχω αλλά δε το χρησιμοποιώ, το αναβαθμίζω κάθε φορά που κάνω λογκιν
<iSlayWyverns> Ti xrhsimopoihte twra
<kerato> debian retsina kai diskoi pegki zina
<iSlayWyverns> debian? wtf omg
<iSlayWyverns> makria
<talos-mintgr> Deboan KDE kai Hannah Montana
<iSlayWyverns> Arch mono
<iSlayWyverns> fola kai dhlhthrio se ka8e allo flavor
<iSlayWyverns> :'/
<iSlayWyverns> :'(
<talos-mintgr> Ενα είναι το μόνο flavor !http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<talos-mintgr> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<talos-mintgr> ολλα τα άλλα είναι για εντελώς παντρεμένους
<iyiy> γεια σας σήμερα αγόρασα καινούρια λαπτοπ με υβυντυ 12.04 θέλω να αναβαθμίσω σε 16.04 πως μπορώ να το  κάνω   ευχαριστώ
<iyiy> ububtu 12.04
<dorei> nomizw prepei na pas prwta sto 14 lts
<dorei> kai meta sto 16 lts
<iyiy> ok  alla  den mou bgazei na kanw anabathmisi
<iyiy> mporw na kanw apo to terminal
<dorei> oxi, alliws ginetai
<dorei> google it
<iyiy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu
<dorei> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<dorei> edw leei oti den mporeis apey8eias apo to 12.04, alla den leei dystyxws analytika pws 8a pas apto 12.04 sto 14.04, diavase to omws na pareis kamia idea
<iyiy> Inspiron-3542:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade Γίνεται έλεγχος για νέα έκδοση του Ubuntu Δε βρέθηκε καμία νέα έκδοση -Inspiron-3542:~$
<iyiy> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-ubuntu-13-10-or-12-04/
<iyiy> edw leei alla  den uparxei diathesimi anabathmisi leei meta
<robopal> afou to pires shmera, apla kane neo clean install
<robopal> katevase kai grapse live image se usb stick kai kane apo ekei install
<robopal> den yparxei logos na paideuesai me tipota allo
<iyiy> paidia  an tha  epanaferw to sustima  tha mou enfanisi   to update  gia ekdosi 14.04
<dorei> iyiy: auto poy sou eipe o robopal
<dorei> an ein kainourgio kai den tous exeis balei pragmata klp
<dorei> katebase to 16 lts
<dorei> kai clean install
<robopal> poio laptop pires kai eixe preinstalled ubuntu tou 2012??
<iSlayWyverns> iyiy, dell?
<iyiy> NAI
<iyiy> file brika kanw anabathmisi  se 14.04
<iyiy> ola kala
<iyiy> geia pali paidia  piga na kanw anabathmisi sto 14.04 eklise apotoma to pc del laptop kai mou otan anigw mou enfanizei mauri othoni
<iyiy> na kanww format me 16.04 na lithi to problima?
<dorei> ta windows exoun mple o8oni kai to ubuntu maurh?
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, εγώ που ήμουν σε beta, μου έβγαλε το Software Updater να κάνω update, αυτό σημαίνει ότι πήγα στην τελική έκδοση;  Η πρέπει να κάνω και κάτι άλλο;
<iyiy> emena m eklise apotoma  pigenw  kai anigw to  laptop mou enfnaizei   to ubuntu meta mauri othonikai  menei etsi
<iyiy> ρήσης στο https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/el. [20:22] <iyiy> geia pali paidia  piga na kanw anabathmisi sto 14.04 eklise apotoma to pc del laptop kai mou otan anigw mou enfanizei mauri othoni [20:23] <iyiy> na kanww format me 16.04 na lithi to problima? [20:28] == a40ntistos
<iyiy> paidia pos mporw na grapsw  ubuntu s usb   eimai s pc mint twra
<iyiy> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.4  anitistixi efarmogi gia  linux mint exei
<iyiy> ?
<Tassos> iyiy: αν πατήσεις δεξί κλιλ στο image τι επιλογές σου βγάζει ;
<dorei> sigoura den eisai troll?
<iyiy> oxi file den eimai
<iyiy> gt na eimai
<iyiy> kai edw  paleuw mastora
<iyiy> multibootusb katebasa autin efarmogi
<Tassos> iyiy: αν επιλέξεις το image & πατήσεις δεξί κλιλ, τι επιλογές σου βγάζει ;
<a40ntistos> Εντάξει το βρήκα εγώ.. Ευχαριστώ
<iyiy> file  simera agorasa dell laptop  eixe mesa ubuntu 12/04 hthela na kanw anabathmisi   s 14.04
<iyiy> arxisa  ekana ta misa  ksafnika eklise twra anigw mou  grafi ubuntu meta enfanizete  mauri othoni
<Tassos> ε.. περίπου λογικό και τώρα τι θες να κάνεις;
<Tassos> ξανα κάνε εγκατάσταση από την αρχή αν ειναι
<iyiy> thelw na balw  ta ubuntu 16.04 meso usb
<iyiy> alla den mporw na aniksw to multibootusb
<talos-mintgr> Το Mint διαθέτει εργαλέιο για το περασμα μιας διανομής σε CD. Αλλά για Multiboot θα πρέπει να αναζητήσεις άλλες λύσεις
<talos-mintgr> Γενικά το multiboot δεν είναι τόσο απλό που να κατεβάζεις ένα προγραμμα και να δουλέυει σε όλλες τι περιπτώσεις
<iyiy> multuboot den  douleubi  filos
<talos-mintgr> αν εχεις το μιντ γραψε απλα usb στα μενου και βρες το εργαλέιο
<talos-mintgr> Εγγραφλεας εικόνας USB
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι εξαιρετικά απλό στην χρήση και προεγκατεστημενο
<iyiy> ok na s kala
<iyiy> grafw twra
<iyiy> euxaristw giatin boitheia sas ola kala
<Tassos> καληνύχτα μακες :)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-04-18
<jim__> Γεια σας. Χτες διάβασα κάποια πράγματα για το ubuntu και θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάποια πραγματάκια αν γνωρίζετε
<jim__> καταρχήν μπορεί σαν λειτουργικό να είναι μόνο του σε έναν υπολογιστή ή μπορεί να είναι παράλληλα με κάποιο άλλο?
<ee2455> Μπορεί να είναι μόνο του ή μπορεί να είναι εγκατεστημένο παράλληλα με κάποιο άλλο (dual boot).
<jim__> Και μπορώνα τρέξω όλα τα παιχνίδια και τα προγράμματα μέσω ubuntu?
<ee2455> Μπορείς να τρέξεις παιχνίδια / προγράμματα που είναι γραμμένα για Linux.
<ee2455> Προγράμματα / παιχνίδια που είναι γραμμένα για άλλα λειτουργικά (πχ Windows) /ίσως/ να τρέχουν μέσω του Wine.
<ee2455> Ποιά προγράμματα σε ενδιαφέρουν;
<jim__> Ωραία. Γιατί έχω θέμα με τα windows τελευταία. Χτές κάτι έγινε και crashαραν τα windows και δεν μπορώ να μπω. Συγκεκριμένα μου βγάζει το μνμ "reboot an select proper boot device" και χρειάζεται μάλλον φορμάτ. Εάν εγκαταστήσω τώρα ubuntu θα μπορώ να σώσω τουλάχιστον τα αρ
<ee2455> Δεν διαβάζω αυτό που έστειλες, sorry.
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-17
<ZeroGr> hi
<ZeroGr> eee einai kanis?
<ZeroGr> re
<ZeroGr> monos eimai?
<ZeroGr> mporei kapios na me boiuisi?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-04-19
<eros> jhyyykjkj
<eros> jkjkjkjo
#ubuntu-gr 2019-04-15
<yiannis> kalhspera
<yiannis> exei parathrhsei kaneis pos me dual boot ubuntu kai windows to pc argei polu perissotero apo to kanoniko sto na jekinhsei to kathe leitourgiko ?
#ubuntu-gr 2019-04-18
<kouf> καλησπερα σας
<kouf> εχω το laptop hp250g4
<kouf>  θελω να γραψω μια εικονα iso se dvd.
<kouf> χρησιμοποιοντας το brasero h to k3b γινετε η διασικασια εγγραφης αλλα ο δισκος παραμενει αδειος
<kouf> ενω με το nero linux ολα ειναι οκ
<kouf> τι μπορει να φταιει;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-04-20
<Kostas> Γεια σας και καλώς σας βρήκα !
<Kostas> Προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω τη συσκευή tp link TL WN8200ND σε XUBUNTU 18.04 02. Μέχρι σήμερα γνώριζα πως γενικά η εγκατάσταση drivers για συσκευές στα linux ήταν κάτι σαν ανέκδοτο. Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας
<Kostas> Μέχρι τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα τη συσκευή TP LINK TL-WN722N η οποία δεν χρειαζόταν drivers αλλά αποδήμησε εις κύριον
<Kostas> Θα ήθελα μια απάντηση παρακαλώ
<krinangel99> Γεια σας και καλώς σας βρήκα
<krinangel99> Γεια σας
<krinangel99> Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση του TP-LINK TL-WN8200ND σε XUBUNTU 18,04 02
<krinangel99> Μέχρι και σήμερα γνώριζα πως η εγκατάσταση drivers στο linux ήταν περιττή. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει διανομές όπως το mint, mate, αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα συμβατότητας με drivers, χρησιμοποιώντας βεβαίως core 2 duo.. Τώρα λόγω δυσμένειας χρησιμοποιώ έναν
<krinangel99> pentium 4 και αναγκάστηκα να αγοράσω μια συσκευή για wireless μια και δεν αναγνωρίζει καν τους drivers της κάρτας ασύρματου δικτύου του λάπτοπ και το ήδη διαθέσιμο ανταπτοράκι που διέθετα TL-WN722N το οποίο ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ DRIVERS χάλασε
<krinangel99> Η διανομή που χρησιμοποιώ είναι η xubuntu 18,04 02 32 bit
<krinangel99> bionic LTS
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-13
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-14
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-15
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
<Hlias45gr> poskano updateapo ubuntu 14.04 se neoteri
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-16
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-18
<eric1908> κλησπερα και χρονια πολλα
<eric1908> μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει σε κατι σχετικο με υποτιτλους ταινιων?
<eric1908> μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει σε κατι σχετικο με υποτιτλους ταινιων?
#ubuntu-gr 2020-04-19
<Tas-sos> Χρόνια πολλά! Χριστός Ανέστη! Υγεία και αγάπη εύχομαι σε όλο τον κόσμο!
<kouskous> καλο πασχα με υγεια σε ολους σας
